

Should Yelp, a soon to be public company, be making political jokes? - nickoakland
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/11/10/yelp-takes-a-swipe-at-rick-perry-with-its-latest-app-update/

======
rgbrgb
Definitely. A little brevity goes a long way, especially for a company that is
built largely around having a personality and people having something to say.

